# Has Anyone Seen This Yet? I Want One...!!!



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/PA-MC5500.html

Not sure if this has been authorized for their U.S. production line yet, but I came across this amp just after doing a bit of surfing...

If the U.S. ever sees this, I may consider it instead of an Emotiva or something else...

Of course, first, I have to find the funds -- from somewhere -- to purchase a better Onkyo _receiver_ with pre outs that can feed this brute...

Anyone have any thoughts? This thing looks gorgeous...:yikes: :hsd: :hsd: :clap: :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow...check _this_ out...

http://www.slashgear.com/onkyo-pa-mc5500-class-ab-9-x-150-watt-amp-1269666/

Is that not a sick combination? Gotta...somehow...find...funds...:yikes: :unbelievable: :spend: :spend: :spend:

I also came across this post-CES report from _Home Theater_ mag, and although late to the game as I may be, this is great albeit expensive news for Onk fans:

http://blog.hometheatermag.com/ces2010/010810onkyo1/

I was saying not too long ago to one of our members or someone from another site how awesome it would be if this company offered a high powered multichannel amp -- and here it is.

What's even more interesting is the news that a new Blu-ray player should be shipping from them as well, with the Anchor Bay processor onboard. I wish I hadn't ordered the Oppo BDP-83 when I did, as I would have probably gotten the Onkyo player, but I didn't know this was on its way...

UPDATE: Apparently, they have a new BD player out:

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=BD-SP807&class=DVD&p=i

...but what happened to the Anchor Bay processor? And with all the talk of this being a Denon/Marantz clone, perhaps I don't have to feel so bad for having my Oppo '83...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

These have been out for a little while now and it makes for a complete line up for Onkyo for pre/pro and power amps and then THX certified Blu Ray player to match, I have not heard of any user feedback for these units but am sure they will impress :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd want to see price/performance ratio on the onkyo blu-ray before getting hot and bothered. Something tells me that any performance benefit over the Oppo will be slim, and come at a high cost. My money is on the Oppo performing as well or better for less $$.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I don't think there is anything out there that can beat the Oppo for VFM and it's superb performance Marshall...but I'm sure there will be custom for the Onkyo trio.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/PA-MC5500.html
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? This thing looks gorgeous...:yikes: :hsd: :hsd: :clap: :T


Well its sure a beast, it weighs in at 57lbs so its got all the juice you would need. I dont see one available in the US as of yet. Maybe you should send Onkyo an email or give them a call. see what they say.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like one bad mamma jamma! anyone know a price?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is going to be a real serious amp. It uses a massive toroidal transformer and 22,000uF power supply capacitors :boxer: I cant find any pricing on it anywhere. Looks like we are going to have to wait for it to become available here.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to everyone!

Thanks for all the input here about this amp!

John: It seems you had the skinny on this beast already; as I said, I apparently late to the game in finding out about it. It does look monstrous, though, dooesn't it?

As I think it was Tony who suggested it to me, perhaps I will e-mail Onkyo USA about it -- I don't think it has appeared in their U.S. lineup, only their European markets, as I don't see it on onkyousa.com. I will get back to everyone if I hear back from them...

Between that aforementioned transformer and other elements, this one looks like a real stormer -- as for pricing, I know the company plans to launch an Integra version if it's not out already, but both will be pricey, for sure. If they're prepro from the professional line was nearly 3K (am I wrong about that?) then this amp has to be at least 2K U.S.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

eugovector said:


> I'd want to see price/performance ratio on the onkyo blu-ray before getting hot and bothered. Something tells me that any performance benefit over the Oppo will be slim, and come at a high cost. My money is on the Oppo performing as well or better for less $$.


From what I am reading, this Onkyo player is a Marantz or Denon clone, and unless I am mistaken, the early rumors of this coming with the Anchor Bay processor onboard wasn't true -- I wouldn't get rid of my Oppo BDP-83 anyway right now, but this did look very promising, from the all-aluminum build to the feature spec.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/PA-MC5500.html
> 
> Not sure if this has been authorized for their U.S. production line yet, but I came across this amp just after doing a bit of surfing...
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


Personally, I'd rather have a rack of Behringer EP and A500 amps to power everything. Costs less for more power too.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

A9X said:


> Personally, I'd rather have a rack of Behringer EP and A500 amps to power everything. Costs less for more power too.


Thank you for your thoughts, A9; this Onkyo just looked like a beast, at least on paper. I'll check out the Behringers you're talking about...


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> Thank you for your thoughts, A9; this Onkyo just looked like a beast, at least on paper.


It is probably very good as a single box solution that aesthetically matches with an Onkyo SSP. Howerever pro amps provide much more power for a given $, usually much better protection and in the case of using 4 x 2ch amps to compare with a one box 7ch unit the 4 amps will have a much larger combined PSU


Osage_Winter said:


> I'll check out the Behringers you're talking about...


They are good amps. The EP1500/2500 series have been popular for ages and are now called the EP2000/4000 but as far as I can tell they're the same units. They are fan cooled but for about $20-25/chassis you can substitute in quieter units or move them to another room etc.
Power measurements (independent) are here and if you google Behringer fan mod, you'll get a heap of hits including step by step how to's.

The A500 is convection cooled and here is a test of it and a long thread on Audioholics.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

A9X said:


> It is probably very good as a single box solution that aesthetically matches with an Onkyo SSP. Howerever pro amps provide much more power for a given $, usually much better protection and in the case of using 4 x 2ch amps to compare with a one box 7ch unit the 4 amps will have a much larger combined PSUThey are good amps.


I definitely like the raw aesthetics of Onkyo's gear, what with the clean, businesslike appearance of their aluminum faceplates and such, and so this amp caught my eye. Do you really think this won't deliver on its power rating specs? I hear what you're saying about the all in one box solutions with seven or more channels; it's just between the massive transformer and other elements, I don't think this will perform like a garden-variety ultra-entry-level Onkyo AVR that would be on display at Circuit City, were they still around. 



> The EP1500/2500 series have been popular for ages and are now called the EP2000/4000 but as far as I can tell they're the same units. They are fan cooled but for about $20-25/chassis you can substitute in quieter units or move them to another room etc.
> Power measurements (independent) are here and if you google Behringer fan mod, you'll get a heap of hits including step by step how to's.
> 
> The A500 is convection cooled and here is a test of it and a long thread on Audioholics.


Are these Behringers two channel models only?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

game said:


> never see it


Huh? You mean the U.S. will never see this amp? :huh:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Its power consumption is only 1050watts, so there will be a fair drop from 220w/pch, but thats pretty typical from Onkyo, and even so they always seem to deliver in practise. If you worked of a figure of 100watts per channel in a 5 speaker (or more) system, its still pretty decent power for anyone wanting a good HT power amp.

To put it another way, I would like to add one into my system


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> I definitely like the raw aesthetics of Onkyo's gear, what with the clean, businesslike appearance of their aluminum faceplates and such, and so this amp caught my eye. Do you really think this won't deliver on its power rating specs? I hear what you're saying about the all in one box solutions with seven or more channels; it's just between the massive transformer and other elements, I don't think this will perform like a garden-variety ultra-entry-level Onkyo AVR that would be on display at Circuit City, were they still around.


 Sure, nice aesthetic and match with an Onkyo AVR, and probably better performance and reduced power sag under load when all channels are working hard. But still nowhere near the capability of several larger power amps.


Osage_Winter said:


> Are these Behringers two channel models only?


All the ones I mentioned are.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> Its power consumption is only 1050watts, so there will be a fair drop from 220w/pch, but thats pretty typical from Onkyo, and even so they always seem to deliver in practise.


We must be looking at different specs; is that 220 watts per channel into 8 or 4 ohms? I thought the 8 ohm rating was much lower...

Also, sure, it has been typical from Onkyo for the "rated" amp specs to be much more exaggerated than the actual output, but I think that's been more in their entry to mid level AVR line -- this amp looks like it's going to be a different kind of animal altogether. 



> If you worked of a figure of 100watts per channel in a 5 speaker (or more) system, its still pretty decent power for anyone wanting a good HT power amp.
> 
> To put it another way, I would like to add one into my system


Indeed; however, after looking at the sustained 8 ohm power ratings, I too thought that Onkyo could have done a bit better here in the output stage -- closer to 200 watts per channel from something with this kind of chassis.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

A9X said:


> Sure, nice aesthetic and match with an Onkyo AVR, and probably better performance and reduced power sag under load when all channels are working hard. *But still nowhere near the capability of several larger power amps.*


Like which ones, would you say? 



> All the ones I mentioned are.


They don't make any three channel models?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> Like which ones, would you say?


The Behringers I mentioned for a start plus any of a large number of pro amps from a large variety of companies like Yamaha, QSC, Quest, Crest, Crown, Samson etc.

In a power supply, for a given transformer type, size and therefore mass determines the full output capability of the transformer and mostly it's regulation figure. Mass is king. SMPS have changed that game to some extent but have yet to impact on consumer gear as much. In pro audio it is taking over as a rack of amplifiers replaced by newer units that weigh several kgs less per unit means a big difference in shipping and load in/out.

My point was though, that many channels utilising a common PSU will sag more quickly and recover more slowly than a larger combined capacity over several independent PSUs. Also in separate (stereo) amps, if the L&R are drawing a lot of power from the PSU, the other channels won't be affected at all, because they are fed from their own units, not the common.



Osage_Winter said:


> They don't make any three channel models?


They sell to the pro market, where there is no need or demand for such configurations.


----------

